# It's October 19th and STILL no 6.3a update



## tleipelt (May 26, 2005)

Well....I completed two forced daily calls this morning and still no 6.3a update. The information in this forum indicated EVERYONE would have the update by TODAY! Has DirecTV pushed the final update "day" back?

Earl. do you have any information about this?


----------



## WhyMe (Jul 12, 2005)

None for me this morning either....


----------



## parzec (Jun 21, 2002)

None for me either...


----------



## mgmrick (Aug 28, 2002)

no love here either


----------



## Jeproks (May 2, 2002)

Group hug anyone?


----------



## chicagochris (Jul 2, 2004)

No go for me either. Tried a forced call and got the succeeded message...


----------



## utvnut (Feb 4, 2004)

Wow, I was going to say the same thing, the 19th and my oldest unit has no update but got it on the other 2. 

Since it is in the others I really dont see any difference though so it is curious more than a problem that it is not on the most used box.


----------



## twaller (Apr 20, 2005)

No love for me either.......I thought that 10-19 was THE day !!!!! More forced call madness.


----------



## gene1138 (Jan 21, 2004)

Same here. Nothing this morning. Guess the 19th isn't the last day or we're waiting on the upgrade admin to click the "all authorized" button.


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

I still have one that hasn't taken it either, but the 19th isn't over yet. Let's hope we all have it by tomorrow.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Sep 24, 2004)

No 6.3a here either.


----------



## McleodMt (Oct 17, 2006)

3.1 feels like Windows 3.1 to me..... Still Waiting on 6.3a

Forced 2 calls this morning looking for the Holy Grail but to no avail.


----------



## CrashX (Jul 11, 2002)

Dang it! Now I am ticked.
BOTH of my friends with NEWER HR10-250s got their 6.3a updates a couple weeks ago and it was said the rest of us would get it the 19th.

So here it is, the 19th and NOTHING. How long must we wait?!?!


----------



## richardL (Jan 7, 2005)

Nothing Here - 940*


----------



## drewcipher (May 21, 2002)

The 19th isn't over yet. I forced calls several times on Tues, starting in the moring and trying every hour or so. I finally got the pending restart around 7:30pm. I now have it on all 3 machines. Keep trying, and good luck to you all. Lnock on wood, I have seen no problems in any box yet...hope the same goes for all of you.


----------



## disneyfun1 (Dec 17, 2001)

I woke up today and had the new version on my newest machine, but not the main one in the living room. I have had audio dropouts since i got it and use an optical cord at all times. Tried forcing the call but no luck on the machine yet.


----------



## SubMan337 (May 31, 2004)

Well, I got my update last night! I checked the phone status before going to bed and it said "Pending restart" Upon rising this morning the first thing I did was to check and sure enough software was at 6.3.a. Now I've got folders and faster guide updates. I just hope the dreaded audio dropouts stay away. . .
I'd been forcing calls each day with no luck. . .

Zip 344XX

stock HR10-250
Samsung SIR-S4120
Samsung LN-S4092D 40" LCD
Sony Sound Surround with
Wharfedale Speaker System


----------



## mle_ii (Jun 21, 2005)

Still no 6.3 here yet either.


----------



## Cody21 (Jan 11, 2004)

More like DOS .... nada for me either.



McleodMt said:


> 3.1 feels like Windows 3.1 to me..... Still Waiting on 6.3a
> 
> Forced 2 calls this morning looking for the Holy Grail but to no avail.


----------



## scooby_doo_53 (Jul 19, 2004)

SubMan337 said:


> Well, I got my update last night! I checked the phone status before going to bed and it said "Pending restart" Upon rising this morning the first thing I did was to check and sure enough software was at 6.3.a. Now I've got folders and faster guide updates. I just hope the dreaded audio dropouts stay away. . .
> I'd been forcing calls each day with no luck. . .
> 
> Zip 344XX
> ...


My second unit (which was the older of the 2 I have) also received 6.3a overnight.


----------



## SoonerDoc (Sep 2, 2002)

nada


----------



## EMoMoney (Oct 30, 2001)

What's this? Another 6.3/6.3a watch thread? Seriously folks, how many of these threads do we need?


----------



## geneavallon (Jan 17, 2006)

not here 02703


----------



## JJaret (Nov 3, 2003)

Not here either 902**


----------



## mle_ii (Jun 21, 2005)

EMoMoney said:


> What's this? Another 6.3/6.3a watch thread? Seriously folks, how many of these threads do we need?


About 6.3 of them.


----------



## STL (Feb 10, 2005)

No 6.3 for me here in 63376.


----------



## cybrsurfer (Oct 13, 2006)

STL said:


> No 6.3 for me here in 63376.


Give them the rest of today to update it. Make sure your HR10 is connected to a phone line. If it hasn't updated by midnight, then call DirecTV and ask for a solution. Do you really want the update, with all the reported bugs?


----------



## rmax (Mar 10, 2005)

mle_ii said:


> About 6.3 of them.


----------



## krk502 (Aug 28, 2005)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!


----------



## Sanjoseguy (Jan 29, 2004)

mle_ii said:


> About 6.3 of them.


heheh...not sure why that made me laugh, but thanks for the chuckle anyway.



SJ


----------



## Paperboy2003 (Mar 30, 2004)

maybe they're preparing an extra special 6.3+++ update for us stragglers

One updated weeks ago....the other (my main HR10) still with 3.1


----------



## utvnut (Feb 4, 2004)

Officially the 20th and main box says succeeded...3.1.


----------



## temp357 (Feb 18, 2004)

What a bunch of bunk! I actually started to believe you guys about 6.3!

As i said before, i'll believe it when i see it. It's officially the 20th on the west coast directv time. Where's the f'ing upgrade?


----------



## tase2 (Sep 27, 2004)

OK Anybody else not receive 6.3?

If so are you at 3.1.5 with not 3.1.5f?


----------



## jkast (Apr 1, 2005)

3.1.5f-01-2-357 for my unconverted hr10-250.

6.3a-01-2-357 for the one that upgraded two weeks ago.


----------



## wbvczar (Jan 17, 2002)

I forced 2 calls the evening of 10/19 and another one this morning, 10/20 and still nothing.

I WANT MY UPGRADE!! GIVE GIVE GIVE!


----------



## WhyMe (Jul 12, 2005)

Still nothing this morning...


----------



## markrsmith83 (Jan 27, 2004)

nothing as of 9pm EDT last night.


----------



## Tennesotans (Sep 13, 2005)

Two forced calls yesterday, one this morning... nothing.

The lottery continues...


----------



## Sepen (Dec 11, 2002)

Hmm, I have three 10-250's. None have been hooked to a phoneline in eons. I hooked up my living room one and saw no calls in at 427 days. I did a forced call and was rewarded with 6.3. Over the next two niights I did the same with my other two and both updated on the first call. Lucky I am, 144** zip code. Oh, and no problems with dropouts.



tleipelt said:


> Well....I completed two forced daily calls this morning and still no 6.3a update. The information in this forum indicated EVERYONE would have the update by TODAY! Has DirecTV pushed the final update "day" back?
> 
> Earl. do you have any information about this?


----------



## leesweet (Mar 13, 2004)

Er, I think the answer's supposed to be if you still don't have it after 10/19, call D*. That's what they were saying at the start of this whole thing. It's perfectly possible that certain access cards aren't on some list, who knows. At this point (10/20), I'd definitely call.

(I'd also not accept any weird instructions like clear and delete..  )


----------



## chicagochris (Jul 2, 2004)

Finally got it this morning. I was as frustarated as everyone else here and forced a call this morning and got the pending restart.

6.3 is OK....still didn't fix my audio popping when switching DD channels.


----------



## McleodMt (Oct 17, 2006)

Finally got the "Pending Restart" message.

Rebooted DVR and 6.3 came up after about 20 minutes or so.

Haven't had time to play around with it but will certainly keep and eye (and ear) out for the dropout issue.


----------



## upgrade-itis (Jan 31, 2005)

Nothing Here 452** in Cincinnati. Damn forced calls.


----------



## RonH54 (Jul 3, 2004)

Nothing here in Ky. 40701.


----------



## mle_ii (Jun 21, 2005)

Ok, this is strange. I forced a call last night. Nasa. 

This morning, I force a call... drumroll please... pending restart... ok, my Tivo just might be teasing me... wait for it... yep. I now officially have 6.3a.


----------



## Rally1 (Nov 29, 2005)

Finally all those restarts paid off! Nothing last night at 11PM but pending restart this morning. Installing 6.3 right now.


----------



## parzec (Jun 21, 2002)

28203 - Got it this morning at about 9:30am after forcing a call


----------



## ptalbot (Jul 10, 2006)

My newer box upgraded a week ago, the older one still has yet to receive it's 'go with throttle up...' sequence.


----------



## gene1138 (Jan 21, 2004)

Still nothing this morning. Ugh.


----------



## ScottP461 (Sep 4, 2005)

chicagochris said:


> Finally got it this morning. I was as frustarated as everyone else here and forced a call this morning and got the pending restart.
> 
> 6.3 is OK....still didn't fix my audio popping when switching DD channels.


It did fix the PCM to DD audio switching on my receiver, but it's not doing it in the way that I expected would fix it. (the stream doesn't stop and come back, like it does on my HDVR2) but it works every time on my VSX-49 with 6.3a. They were aware of the problem it seems, or mine wouldn't be working now. Is there anything on your receiver you can change regarding how it detects what kind of digital stream is coming in?

Also, have 6.3a on both my HR10's now and no complaints, but I only get the CW OTA, everything else off the Sat's in LA.


----------



## JJaret (Nov 3, 2003)

I contacted D* tech support, and they had me do a few things and still no upgrade. They then took down certain information and escalated the call. "If" I receive a call back I report any excuse I get.


----------



## jamieh1 (Mar 5, 2003)

Still nothing here in Eastern NC.
Back when my HDVR2 upgraded to 6.2 It was long after the rollout started.


----------



## crwmlw (Nov 5, 2005)

Still no go for either, Chicago 606** . Total crap


----------



## jtseltmann (May 23, 2005)

Still nothing in NJ either!


----------



## HSW (Oct 24, 2003)

No luck her in 60089. Early adopter and all. Tried calling advanced tech support 2x and it was a waste of time.


----------



## dscott72 (Mar 30, 2006)

Came home from work at 12:30 last night, forced a call and it did a download, started thinking, this is going to be it. Once it finished, got the dreaded "S...*". Tried some force calls today at various times and still nothing.

30265


----------



## luckytwn (Nov 28, 2002)

jamielee said:


> Still nothing here in Eastern NC.
> Back when my HDVR2 upgraded to 6.2 It was long after the rollout started.


I never got 6.2 on my HDVR2. Does anyone know why that might be?

Also, I am still without 6.3 on my HD-Tivo.


----------



## dscott72 (Mar 30, 2006)

I just spoke with a D* CSR. She told me to first try to manually reset my box and see if that forces the download, but she said that everyone SHOULD have the software by now. I will try the reset tomorrow and will let every one know how it goes. She did say, worse case scenario that they would have to replace the unit.


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

dscott72 said:


> I just spoke with a D* CSR. She told me to first try to manually reset my box and see if that forces the download, but she said that everyone SHOULD have the software by now. I will try the reset tomorrow and will let every one know how it goes. She did say, worse case scenario that they would have to replace the unit.


Before you do anything drastic, see litzdog911's comment here.


----------



## dscott72 (Mar 30, 2006)

hiker said:


> Before you do anything drastic, see litzdog911's comment here.


Thanks for the link. I think I will wait a week and see what happens. I honestly think my wife wants the folders more than I do at this point.


----------



## SHOMan (Jun 2, 2005)

ScottP461 said:


> It did fix the PCM to DD audio switching on my receiver, but it's not doing it in the way that I expected would fix it. (the stream doesn't stop and come back, like it does on my HDVR2) but it works every time on my VSX-49 with 6.3a. They were aware of the problem it seems, or mine wouldn't be working now. Is there anything on your receiver you can change regarding how it detects what kind of digital stream is coming in?
> 
> Also, have 6.3a on both my HR10's now and no complaints, but I only get the CW OTA, everything else off the Sat's in LA.


Glad to hear that your VSX-49 is now working with the HR-10. I have the VSX-47, and have same problem. They were aware of the problem, I had an engineer on the phone about 1 year ago after contacting office of the president.

It took many people to get them to acknowledge the static/pop issue, and I think they fixed it by introducing a slight delay when switching between PCM and DD. There were a couple of posters who had B&K gear that was upgraded by a firmware upgrade from B&K which inserted a slight delay when detecting a stream change. I understand that fix in 6.3a has introduced the static/pop issue to some audio gear that did not previously have the problem.

With respect to changing the digital detection on your 49, there is not anything you can do except switch to analog.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

hiker said:


> Before you do anything drastic, see litzdog911's comment here.


I got a quick response from one of my DirecTV contacts stating that the upgrades will complete "in the next week or two". He promised additional information about why it's taking longer, so I'll post more when I know more.


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

Wow, with all the problems that have been reported about 6.3a, why on earth would any of you still be trying to get the upgrade? I pulled out weeks ago and will wait for some fixes. I do hope it's quick though!


----------



## SHOMan (Jun 2, 2005)

litzdog911 said:


> I got a quick response from one of my DirecTV contacts stating that the upgrades will complete "in the next week or two". He promised additional information about why it's taking longer, so I'll post more when I know more.


Would your contacts at D* have any explanation as to why they continue to roll out a software upgrade that is known to have issues? Is this necessary to roll out the "fix" for 6.3a?

Also wondering if they have any idea when the 6.3a audio and rebooting issues will be corrected.

Thanks.


----------



## vtfan99 (May 19, 2006)

Todd said:


> Wow, with all the problems that have been reported about 6.3a, why on earth would any of you still be trying to get the upgrade? I pulled out weeks ago and will wait for some fixes. I do hope it's quick though!


I've said this a million times....but I get audio dropouts with my current 3.1...and its freaking slow. So I figure, if I upgrade and get faster speeds and audio dropouts....Im still getting more than I was with 3.1. I really just want the speed. If a game runs over and I had forgotten to set it to record for an extra X minutes, I'd like to hit record and have it start recording rather than taking a full minute before it starts to do so.

Nothing is perfect....I'll take my chances. I remeber people saying I should wait until the HR20 and not even bother with the HR10-250. I am so glad I didn't listen to those folks.

And yes, I may be eating crow in a week should I actually get the update and it gives me problems. But Im willing to take that risk. I just wish D* would give me the damn update!


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

SHOMan said:


> Would your contacts at D* have any explanation as to why they continue to roll out a software upgrade that is known to have issues? Is this necessary to roll out the "fix" for 6.3a?
> 
> Also wondering if they have any idea when the 6.3a audio and rebooting issues will be corrected.
> 
> Thanks.


Probably because many users are not having these issues with 6.3a. I have not experienced any of these problems since my HR10-250 updated last weekend. But I know that DirecTV is aware that some folks are having these problems.


----------



## dscott72 (Mar 30, 2006)

Went through my recent daily routine of forcing a call this morning. While it was calling out watched a program. Went back and rechecked the status, and low and behold "Pending Restart". Reset my HR10, took about 30 minutes, and so far all is well. Now what to do with all of that time I have spent forcing calls (was forcing a call about every hour and a half...I know I have no life.). 

P.S. I called DirecTv last night and they said I should have received it, not sure if that made any difference or not.

Zip - 30265


----------



## daviddsims (Jul 13, 2005)

Just forced a call this morning for the thousandth time and finally got pending restart!


----------



## Arkie (Feb 28, 2004)

I have had no problems at all with 6.3a.


----------



## sjlush (Jun 18, 2003)

Got Pending Restart after a forced call at 10:50 a.m. in Philadelphia. Only 2 days late. It's updating now. Here's hoping that what has been a trouble free HD Tivo stays that way. Good luck to those still waiting. At least we know that the rollout is continuing past the 19th.


----------



## photokev (Sep 24, 2003)

Finally got mine early this morning (10/21/2006 - 3:00 AM) - 55401 Minneapolis.


----------



## Jimmmmmmah (Feb 19, 2005)

I hooked up my HR10-250 to the phone last night, and I force 2 calls last night. Nothing. Finally this morning when I woke up, I forced a call.... Pending restart.

Carson, CA 90745 (Los Angeles Area)

-Jimmy


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

My second machine finally got the update this morning.
For those of you still waiting - looks like the updates are still in progress.


----------



## fertree (Mar 7, 2005)

I finally got mine today. Other than alphabetical listings and my zip code listed in system information, nothing changed that I know of.


----------



## bkane (Aug 30, 2006)

If anyone still has trouble you should try doing a test call first and then force the daily call. I was told by a friend with an HR10 that thats how he got his to get the update yesterday. Good luck guys.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Looks like most everyone that wants the update is finally getting it, right?


----------



## redram38 (Apr 17, 2004)

I got it this morning and so far no problems that I can see. It found a bad sector on my HD on my last HR10 but this replacement took the up date today and so far so good.


----------



## alaskahill (Dec 21, 2001)

litzdog911 said:


> Looks like most everyone that wants the update is finally getting it, right?


Apparently not necessarily today...

I just finished forcing a call and no update...


----------



## wheresmy6.3 (Oct 21, 2006)

Just got off the phone with D and after being put on hold for several minutes was told that 6.3 was on hold. Not sure how accurate this information is, but the service rep said it was on hold because of problems with remote, restarts, and audio which supports all of the documented problems.

Not that I typically believe the service reps, but may be some truth to it. Doesn't explain how somegot it today though


----------



## Aquatic (Nov 26, 2002)

I got it thursday overnight, noticed it 10/20 and manually restarted. No issues so far, but haven't had a chance to "play" either. Love the folders tho  Just like my other units now.  

Jacksonville, FL 32259


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

Got mine.


----------



## purwater (Aug 25, 2005)

I was beginning to wonder about the upgrade too, but I just forced a call about 3:30 and it got the update. All is well.


----------



## utvnut (Feb 4, 2004)

All done, box number 3 at 0246 EST updated (Oct 20th). So what do I do now? Wait for DTivo to allow home networking? 

Hey why can they sell that anyway, (Sundays Best Buy ad) it must not be copywrite issues so lets start complaining about that when everyone has 6.3 and nothing to wait for.


----------



## mroot (Mar 14, 2004)

Still nothing here. Been forcing daily calls for 2 weeks.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

wheresmy6.3 said:


> Just got off the phone with D and after being put on hold for several minutes was told that 6.3 was on hold. Not sure how accurate this information is, but the service rep said it was on hold because of problems with remote, restarts, and audio which supports all of the documented problems.
> 
> Not that I typically believe the service reps, but may be some truth to it. Doesn't explain how somegot it today though


Not true. In fact, it looks only a few folks are still waiting. Hopefully I can get an update from my DirecTV contacts on Monday.


----------



## wheresmy6.3 (Oct 21, 2006)

I must be the last one that. Thought I was being patient waitng until today to call D after forcing calls every day for the past 3 weeks! Maybe there's still hope.


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

wheresmy6.3 said:


> Just got off the phone with D and after being put on hold for several minutes was told that 6.3 was on hold. Not sure how accurate this information is, but the service rep said it was on hold because of problems with remote, restarts, and audio which supports all of the documented problems.
> 
> Not that I typically believe the service reps, but may be some truth to it. Doesn't explain how somegot it today though


Your's is the 2nd post I've seen being told that the upgrade is on hold. Here is another post of someone told the same. I wonder if there's something to it....


----------



## wheresmy6.3 (Oct 21, 2006)

hiker said:


> Your's is the 2nd post I've seen being told that the upgrade is on hold. [ I wonder if there's something to it....


That was the same exact response I got... awhile on hold (3 times asking me to be patient), the BANG the bad news. I'll believe the update's real when I actually see it on my TIVO!


----------



## HSW (Oct 24, 2003)

Still no update here outside Chicago. I was told by advanced tech support (4th call) that I need a new receiver. A re-furbished HR10 at no charge.


----------



## Packertivo (Feb 21, 2002)

Receive mine this morining on my second unit. One week after I received it on my first. Finally I am content.


----------



## Citivas (Oct 12, 2000)

litzdog911 said:


> Not true. In fact, it looks only a few folks are still waiting. Hopefully I can get an update from my DirecTV contacts on Monday.


Why do you say only a few are still waiting? What is the factual basis for this? And if you have access to such facts, I assume you should know why some don't have it.

Personally, of all the people I know, none have it including me. I only have heard of people who have it through this forum and I see nothing on here that helps me know if most already have it.


----------



## ptalbot (Jul 10, 2006)

Also got the upgrade on my second unit this morning after the first one upgraded a little over a week ago. Haven't noticed any audio dropouts or spontaneous reboots as of yet...keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## spjon (Aug 25, 2004)

FINALLY!!! I just received the update. I forced a call at 7:45pm PST and nothing, then again at 8:50 and got the Pending restart message. Rebooting right now!


----------



## tleipelt (May 26, 2005)

I received 6.3a this morning. I have not noticed any dropouts yet. My wife is ecstatic that all of my NASCAR races are in one folder - a happy wife = frequent sex


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Citivas said:


> Why do you say only a few are still waiting? What is the factual basis for this? And if you have access to such facts, I assume you should know why some don't have it.
> 
> Personally, of all the people I know, none have it including me. I only have heard of people who have it through this forum and I see nothing on here that helps me know if most already have it.


Based on the fact that just about everyone waiting in the various threads has now received the update. And the fact that DirecTV's goal was to complete the rollout by October 19.


----------



## HalfFull (Apr 16, 2004)

Still no update here.....233xx


----------



## wheresmy6.3 (Oct 21, 2006)

Citivas said:


> Why do you say only a few are still waiting? What is the factual basis for this? And if you have access to such facts, I assume you should know why some don't have it.
> 
> Personally, of all the people I know, none have it including me. I only have heard of people who have it through this forum and I see nothing on here that helps me know if most already have it.


I'm with you. I have yet to actually see 6.3 in my circle of friends here in CT. I still don't have it and have had my HR10-250 since the beginning. So much for "A-List"


----------



## gene1138 (Jan 21, 2004)

Still nothing here. 07060


----------



## GregA (Sep 1, 2002)

litzdog911 said:


> Based on the fact that just about everyone waiting in the various threads has now received the update...


Funny, seeing as I haven't gotten it (064xx) and I've been waiting. I just ain't been postin' that I been waitin'.

I doubt "just about everyone" on this forum average 6+ posts per day...


----------



## HSW (Oct 24, 2003)

Still nothing in 60089


----------



## sdchrgrboy (Mar 9, 2004)

wheresmy6.3 said:


> Just got off the phone with D and after being put on hold for several minutes was told that 6.3 was on hold. Not sure how accurate this information is, but the service rep said it was on hold because of problems with remote, restarts, and audio which supports all of the documented problems.
> 
> Not that I typically believe the service reps, but may be some truth to it. Doesn't explain how somegot it today though


Got mine last night around 9pm after several forced calls during the day so I doubt they have stopped. I'm 2 for 2 and an exremely happy and satisfied D* customer. No dropouts, use DVI and toslink.


----------



## WhyMe (Jul 12, 2005)

Forced a call just now and got pending restart. It is updating now, will let you know about any problems.


----------



## CrashX (Jul 11, 2002)

Just forced a call at 2:30 CST, 63026. Still nothing. Been forcing calls once every two or three days.
This is getting old.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

CrashX said:


> Just forced a call at 2:30 CST, 63026. Still nothing. Been forcing calls once every two or three days.
> This is getting old.


Someone posted that theirs worked if you perform a "Test Call" first, then do the "Daily Call". Might be worth a shot.

You might also try a different dial-in number if you have more than one choice.


----------



## dwette (Oct 22, 2003)

CrashX said:


> Just forced a call at 2:30 CST, 63026. Still nothing. Been forcing calls once every two or three days.
> This is getting old.


Count your blessings. I got updated on both my HR10-250s (63130) and immediately thereafter starting getting audio dropouts on OTA. Never had that problem with 3.1f. Nothing about 6.3a is worth that. :down: :down: :down:


----------



## sdchrgrboy (Mar 9, 2004)

CrashX said:


> Just forced a call at 2:30 CST, 63026. Still nothing. Been forcing calls once every two or three days.
> This is getting old.


My second one took after about 6 forced calls in the same day. no dropouts on OTA


----------



## wheresmy6.3 (Oct 21, 2006)

Still nothing here in 06XXX. Forced another call this morning


----------



## tase2 (Sep 27, 2004)

wheresmy6.3 said:


> Still nothing here in 06XXX. Forced another call this morning


Still nothing here. Are you in CT?


----------



## wbvczar (Jan 17, 2002)

I finally got mine Saturday morning, 10/21. I was going to call D* that day but decided to give it one more try. Happy with it so far but I am getting the audio drops on OTA. I had both tuners on OTA channels and was getting it on both. If I switched to the other tuner and then back it would go away (for a while).


----------



## JorgeGVB (Jul 14, 2001)

Mine update Saturday morning too. I noticed 5-8 second dropouts during the World Series Saturday and Sunday night on Fox OTA HD.


----------



## AreBee (Jan 11, 2005)

tase2 said:


> Still nothing here. Are you in CT?


Received mine in CT 060XX early Saturday morning.

Also received the audio dropouts with Fox OTA. Dropouts were actually nice while "listening" to Joe Buck and Tim McCarver last night in the WS game, but when House comes back on my wife's gonna be ticked!

Other than that things are working fine. Guide is MUCH quicker and the folders are a very nice feature.


----------



## mroot (Mar 14, 2004)

Still nothing here. I'm in the running for the last upgrade!


----------



## HSW (Oct 24, 2003)

I will probably win that running. Still nothing.


----------



## JJaret (Nov 3, 2003)

JJaret said:


> I contacted D* tech support, and they had me do a few things and still no upgrade. They then took down certain information and escalated the call. "If" I receive a call back I report any excuse I get.


As a followup, and I don't know if the call had anything to do with it, but I received the update overnight after the call.


----------



## leesweet (Mar 13, 2004)

Question for the folks with 'nothing' (and pardon if you have noted it above somewhere...  ). Have you called D*? I'm not sure plain old waiting will do anything (of course, it might, who the heck knows). 

On a related note, I wonder about this 'it could take a week to get the release to everyone after 10/19' line from some of the CSRs. That makes no sense. Once your card number is added to the list, I'd hope it would be a few hours or at least that night's cycle that would trigger the install.

I also wonder if the 'one week' is just a ploy so you won't call back each day you don't have 6.3a!


----------



## markrsmith83 (Jan 27, 2004)

Still nothing here 086xx.

I tried forced calls yesterday several times up to 6:30pm EDT. After that the in-laws came and I had to let them watch TV.


----------



## twaller (Apr 20, 2005)

Still Nothing Here 488xx. Been forcing at least 1 call per day..........this is getting frustrating!


----------



## gene1138 (Jan 21, 2004)

More disappointment this morning. No upgrade yet. I've tried using a different call in number to no avail.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

I still have nothing as well. Could it have something to do with location. I'm in North Jersey and it seems like a lot of the people that don't have it are in the NY/NJ area.


----------



## Herb S. (Aug 18, 2006)

For those folks that have not received the upgrade disconnect the phone line till D* solves the audio dropout problem. What you wish for is more of a problem than the good things about 6.3.


----------



## ShiningBengal (Mar 19, 2001)

sdchrgrboy said:


> My second one took after about 6 forced calls in the same day. no dropouts on OTA


In my situation, dropouts are unpredictable. I have 6.3a on both my units. Didn't notice any dropouts for a couple of days on either. Both now have them. Sometimes there are 5 or 6 8-10 second dropouts, ended with a slight video pixelization. Sometimes there are none in an entire program.

I have noticed them only on OTA channels, and primarily on the Fox local affiliate for some unknown reason. They can be more than a little bothersome.

I think it's save to assume this is not an unusual situation. I think the opposite is probably the unusual situation, since DirecTV has evidently taken ownership of the issue--at least unofficially. There is no question this has to do with 6.3a, as neither unit had this prior to the update. One is two years old, the other 3 months old.


----------



## SeeD (Jun 19, 2005)

hello,

Please be aware that people have audio dropouts using version 3.1f.... and people have dropouts using 6.3. There seems to be no rhyme or reason! 

I am one of those people who still has 3.1f and has some dropouts. Arrggh..and still no 6.3.


----------



## bwaldron (Mar 16, 2003)

SeeD said:


> hello,
> 
> Please be aware that people have audio dropouts using version 3.1f.... and people have dropouts using 6.3. There seems to be no rhyme or reason!
> 
> I am one of those people who still has 3.1f and has some dropouts. Arrggh..and still no 6.3.


Please be aware that the 6.3 dropouts are a different animal than what you might be seeing on 3.1. There is a new and real problem on some OTA channels introduced by 6.3. It has driven many of us back to 3.1.5f.


----------



## GregA (Sep 1, 2002)

Herb S. said:


> For those folks that have not received the upgrade disconnect the phone line till D* solves the audio dropout problem. What you wish for is more of a problem than the good things about 6.3.


Don't use OTA...send me my 6.3a, dammit!!!


----------



## GadgetJunkies (Sep 8, 2002)

GregA said:


> Don't use OTA...send me my 6.3a, dammit!!!


It is not just OTA, it has happened on SD channels as well. I had 6.3 for about 2 weeks before any problems started. Then all of a sudden audio dropouts, 8-10 secs at a time with pixelation occuring when the audio returned, then a couple days ago my HR10 started to reboot itself. Called DTV several times and their "fix" for now is to send me a HR10 with the 3.1 software. I'm unplugging my phone line till DTV gets these problems fixed. Once you get 6.3 and all of it's bugs you'll wish you had 3.1 back. The "new" unit should be here in a couple days. Can't wait. 6.3 sucks!


----------



## GregA (Sep 1, 2002)

Moot point, got it yesterday. Finally.


----------



## rschwarz_jr (Apr 16, 2002)

Anyone besides me still waiting for an update?


----------

